# Google Sheets (Excel) - Always highlighted sheet?



## TAPS_MikeDion (Nov 15, 2019)

Would anyone happen to know why every time I go to one specific sheet in the Google Sheets/Excel workbook I'm working on, that particular sheet has all of its cells highlighted?

I'm guessing it's something simple I'm missing. 

Every time I go to that one sheet, even if I click a cell to remove the highlighting, when I go back to that sheet, the entire sheet of cells is highlighted again.


----------



## sijpie (Nov 20, 2019)

Are you working in Excel or in Google? Or is it happening on both? 
Is it happening just on one particular sheet or any sheet regardless?

have you checked to see if there is a macro in the sheet module that is causing this? (In Excel right click on the sheet tab, select 'view code'. Is there a macro named Worksheet_Activate)


----------



## TAPS_MikeDion (Nov 20, 2019)

It's within Google Sheets. 

It is happening on only one particular sheet and I still can't figure out why.


----------



## Literae (Dec 3, 2019)

Try checking "Conditional Formatting". There maybe some cells using a colour format if empty or containing text. Highlight the whole sheet first.


----------

